# Keith is BACK!!!



## Synthaholic (Jun 17, 2011)

If you can find him!

Starting Monday, at 8pm EST, 'Countdown With Keith Olbermann' returns to primetime, on Current TV.

Check your listings - start at 100.

Countdown with Keith Olbermann










Chromeless Video Player


----------



## Oddball (Jun 17, 2011)

i'm underwhelmed


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 17, 2011)

Oddball said:


> i'm underwhelmed


I understand.  Your basic cable package only goes to 63, so why get all excited about a show you won't be able to see?

Maybe they will simulcast on the Current.com website.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 17, 2011)

So, he's going to be on a cable station that _*even fewer*_ people watch than CCCPNBC.

Only in Liberoidalville is that some kind of good news.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 17, 2011)

lol...al gore can keep his propaganda outlet, but ill pass.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 17, 2011)

Who?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 17, 2011)

Liberty said:


> lol...al gore can keep his propaganda outlet, but ill pass.


Good call - stick to your own propaganda, from Roger Ailes.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 17, 2011)

hjmick said:


> Who?


Keith Olbermann.

Of course, since you couldn't read the OP, you probably can't read this either.

Or you're stupid.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 17, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Who?
> ...



Damn, that was too easy...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 17, 2011)

Good ! is he bringing back "Worst Person In The World"?


----------



## Liberty (Jun 17, 2011)

synthaholic is my favorite kind of idiot...falls for your jokes and acts serious.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 17, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Good ! is he bringing back "Worst Person In The World"?


Yes!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 17, 2011)

Liberty said:


> synthaholic is my favorite kind of idiot...falls for your jokes and acts serious.


You thought that was funny?


----------



## Liberty (Jun 17, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > synthaholic is my favorite kind of idiot...falls for your jokes and acts serious.
> ...



heh. put this as your avatar and ill take you seriously. until then you are the joke.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 17, 2011)

Liberty said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty said:
> ...



What? only a retard would want Bush back.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 17, 2011)

Only a retard would want a 14.4 trillion dollar deficit you mean.


----------



## daveman (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## boedicca (Jun 17, 2011)

Current TV.

*snicker*

More people post on USMB than watch CT.


----------



## daveman (Jun 17, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Current TV.
> 
> *snicker*
> 
> More people post on USMB than watch CT.



Keith Olbermann Could Boost Ratings for Current TV Tenfold: Analyst - The Hollywood Reporter

The channels current average primetime viewership draws about 23,000.​


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 17, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Current TV.
> 
> *snicker*
> 
> More people post on USMB than watch CT.



Then why are neonuts so threatened by him?


----------



## daveman (Jun 17, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Current TV.
> ...



Because we might die laughing.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 17, 2011)

he'll need help looking for his audience...


----------



## boedicca (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know any neonuts, so I have no idea if they are threatened by him.

He's irrelevant to my existence as I didn't watch him in the past and have no plans to watch him now or in the future.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 17, 2011)

Current TV? Isn't that a network devoted to HIV positive viewers?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 17, 2011)

Oddball said:


> So, he's going to be on a cable station that _*even fewer*_ people watch than CCCPNBC.
> 
> Only in Liberoidalville is that some kind of good news.



Most liberals know how to change the channel.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 17, 2011)

boedicca said:


> I don't know any neonuts, so I have no idea if they are threatened by him.
> 
> He's irrelevant to my existence as I didn't watch him in the past and have no plans to watch him now or in the future.



well if you're of the mind hurry up, it won't last long.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm surprised that Current TV hasn't gone bankrupt by now.


----------



## daveman (Jun 17, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > So, he's going to be on a cable station that _*even fewer*_ people watch than CCCPNBC.
> ...


Then why do so many of them watch Fox News until the veins in their foreheads bulge?  Why do they call for it to be shut down?

I'd say some of them don't know how to change the channel.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 17, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > So, he's going to be on a cable station that _*even fewer*_ people watch than CCCPNBC.
> ...



we already know their attention span is infinitesimal, now if you only knew how to change your minds....we'd be getting somewhere.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 17, 2011)

boedicca said:


> I'm surprised that Current TV hasn't gone bankrupt by now.



2 words ( or if you're Biden 4), 'carbon credits'....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 17, 2011)

> What? only a retard would want Bush back.



Its not GWB they want back, this back is more like ca 1800.


----------



## daveman (Jun 17, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > What? only a retard would want Bush back.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not GWB they want back, this back is more like ca 1800.



Really?  Progressives want the US to "progress" to the condition of the USSR circa 1958.


----------



## oldsalt (Jun 17, 2011)

For all you claiming otherwise...you're here on this thread.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 17, 2011)

daveman said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > What? only a retard would want Bush back.
> ...



But more progressive/ liberal countries are kicking our ass in standard of living.


Liberal Countries and Conservative Countries: 


Extreme Liberal Countries: Netherlands, Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Finland.

Very Liberal Countries: Canada, England, New Zealand, France, Germany.

Very Conservative Countries: The United States of America.

Extreme Conservative Countries: Saudi Arabia, Iran, Iraq.


The 2010 Human Development Report was also the first to calculate an Inequality-adjusted Human Development Index (main article), which factors in inequalities in the three basic dimensions of human development (income, life expectancy, and education). Below is the list of the "Very High Development" countries under this index.[9] The green arrows (), red arrows (), and blue dashes () represent changes in rank when compared to the 2010 HDI.

1. Norway 0.876 ()
2. Australia 0.864 ()
3. Sweden 0.824 ( 6)
4. Netherlands 0.818 ( 3)
5. Germany 0.814 ( 5)
6. Switzerland 0.813 ( 7)
7. Ireland 0.813 ( 2)
8. Canada 0.812 ()
9. Iceland 0.811 ( 8)
10. Denmark 0.810 ( 9)
 11. Finland 0.806 ( 5)
12. United States 0.799 ( 8)
13. Belgium 0.794 ( 5)
14. France 0.792 ()
15. Czech Republic 0.790 ( 13)
16. Austria 0.787 ( 9)
17. Spain 0.779 ( 3)
18. Luxembourg 0.775 ( 6)
19. Slovenia 0.771 ( 10)
20. Greece 0.768 ( 2)
 21. United Kingdom 0.766 ( 5)
22. Slovakia 0.764 ( 9)
23. Israel 0.763 ( 8)
24. Italy 0.752 ( 1)
25. Hungary 0.736 ( 11)
26. Estonia 0.733 ( 8)
27. South Korea 0.731 ( 15)
28. Cyprus 0.716 ( 7)
29. Poland 0.709 ( 11)
30. Portugal 0.700 ( 10)


----------



## hortysir (Jun 17, 2011)

How representative is it of our culture that people are excited to see the return of a news anchor with such an obvious political leaning.
What ever happened to getting news in the format of "just the facts"?
The only time you can get news that's not slanted *so much* is approx. 2-4pm on CNN or FOX unless you're constantly surfing AP or Reuters' sites.
Any time before or after that and it's all obviously slanted.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 17, 2011)

An 'Inequality-adjusted Human Development Index'?

Talk about the oxymoron of all oxymorons.


----------



## Zander (Jun 17, 2011)

Good for him. He went from a show that averaged a paltry 200,000 viewers a night to dying Network that only has 18,000 viewers a night- that's for the entire network!!   Winning, dah!!!


----------



## Liberty (Jun 17, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > What? only a retard would want Bush back.
> 
> 
> 
> It&#8217;s not GWB they want back, this &#8216;back&#8217; is more like ca 1800.



a time without 14 trillion debt...i know it sounds like hell to socialist fucks like yourself.

Also, you put the bill of rights as your avatar but I bet you don't realize the irony. The bill of rights was added to the constitution after it's initial drafting because the anti-federalists (you know, the states rights folks) were scared of the power of the proposed federal government. Go figure right? Read a book you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 17, 2011)

hjmick said:


> Who?



A tool...


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 17, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > So, he's going to be on a cable station that _*even fewer*_ people watch than CCCPNBC.
> ...



So why do you spend most of it watching FoxNews?

I think you may be overestimating the ability of your average liberal....


----------



## daveman (Jun 17, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Link, or it's bullshit.

And I think even you are marginally intelligent enough to realize those nations aren't full of American progressives.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 17, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> If you can find him!
> 
> Starting Monday, at 8pm EST, 'Countdown With Keith Olbermann' returns to primetime, on Current TV.
> 
> ...



wow.....does this guy give you that much of a Boner......


----------



## hjmick (Jun 17, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > If you can find him!
> ...



He had to switch to white cheddar Cheetos so his mom wouldn't catch him with an orange dick when she came down to the basement to do his laundry...


----------



## hortysir (Jun 17, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > If you can find him!
> ...



Can you imagine the uproar if there was a thread promoting O'Reilly or Hannity?


----------



## xsited1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Keith is BACK!!!



Keith Richards?


----------



## theal3 (Jun 17, 2011)

Can't wait.  Monday at 5p.m. Pacific time.  He's going to have great guests according to his web site.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 17, 2011)

Oddball said:


> So, he's going to be on a cable station that _*even fewer*_ people watch than CCCPNBC.
> 
> Only in Liberoidalville is that some kind of good news.


No no no... it's not a 'smaller market'...

it's a select target market of specific like minded consumers of information:

translations, it's a video blog for leftwing crackpots who were wetting themselves when their prophet of poop was fired.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 17, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> If you can find him!
> 
> Starting Monday, at 8pm EST, 'Countdown With Keith Olbermann' returns to primetime, on Current TV.
> 
> ...


that image is about as coherent a message ever written about him except they have no correlation to his actual message.  Truth?  Awesome??  Integrity???


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 17, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Keith is BACK!!!
> ...



Judging by the OP starter, Keith Partridge....


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 18, 2011)

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


You're such a stupid fuck - nobody wants them "shut down".

Speaking of you being a stupid fuck, I see that your location is no longer SC, but KY.

Did SC throw you out for being too stupid to live there?

Or did you move to KY to be closer to your own, inbred, stupid fuck kind?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 18, 2011)

hortysir said:


> How representative is it of our culture that people are excited to see the return of a news anchor with such an obvious political leaning.
> What ever happened to getting news in the format of "just the facts"?
> The only time you can get news that's not slanted *so much* is approx. 2-4pm on CNN or FOX unless you're constantly surfing AP or Reuters' sites.
> Any time before or after that and it's all obviously slanted.


Who claimed that this was going to be a news show, moron?  Is Hannity a news show?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 18, 2011)

Zander said:


> Good for him. He went from a show that averaged a paltry 200,000 viewers a night to dying Network that only has 18,000 viewers a night- that's for the entire network!!   Winning, dah!!!


And you're a fool - he was averaging over 1,000,000 viewers per night.


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 18, 2011)

Who is Keith?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 18, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



pretty touchy about this guy.......remember Synth.....Oberman is just another talking head.....nothing to get excited about......


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 18, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > How representative is it of our culture that people are excited to see the return of a news anchor with such an obvious political leaning.
> ...


Hannity is a News/Opinion/Commentary show.

Olbermoron will be a News/Insanity/Frothing vlog.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 18, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Good for him. He went from a show that averaged a paltry 200,000 viewers a night to dying Network that only has 18,000 viewers a night- that's for the entire network!!   Winning, dah!!!
> ...


Oh and I'm sure ALL of them will follow him to the interwebs.

Maybe if all their grandkids teach them to view it on the machine that they bought back in 1997 to check their email on AOL can handle streaming vidiot-o.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 18, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


But but but...!  It's KEITH!  He is a media GAWD!


----------



## Trajan (Jun 18, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Good for him. He went from a show that averaged a paltry 200,000 viewers a night to dying Network that only has 18,000 viewers a night- that's for the entire network!!   Winning, dah!!!
> ...



under 1 mill and nancy grace drew more than he did.....


----------



## boedicca (Jun 18, 2011)

Dr.House said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Hey!  Keith Partridge was AWSUM!

Olbermoron...not so much.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 18, 2011)

the right seems to love to call smart people dumb and call average people smart


----------



## daveman (Jun 18, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Yes, they do, dumbass.
Report: Journalists Debated Whether Government Should Shut Down Fox News - FoxNews.com

Liberal journalists suggest government censor Fox News | The Daily Caller

Sen. Rockefeller: FCC should shut down Fox News and MSNBC « Hot Air

Howard Dean On Fox News Sunday: Your Coverage Is "Shockingly Biased" (VIDEO)

Read the comments in the HuffPo pieces.  So many slobbering leftists don't give a shit about the First Amendment.

You stupid piece of shit.  Once again, I've proven you wrong.  Let's see if you have the integrity to acknowledge it.

History says, "No!"


Synthaholic said:


> Speaking of you being a stupid fuck, I see that your location is no longer SC, but KY.
> 
> Did SC throw you out for being too stupid to live there?
> 
> Or did you move to KY to be closer to your own, inbred, stupid fuck kind?


Boy, nothing gets past you, does it, genius?

I moved here in _February_, and changed my location then.  

You stupid dumbfuck piece of leftist slothshit.


----------



## daveman (Jun 18, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> the right seems to love to call smart people dumb and call average people smart



The left seems to gauge anyone's intelligence by the views they hold, not by actual intelligence.  

You really do consider the dumbest liberal to be smarter than the smartest conservative.  

And you will reply with, "That's because they are!!"


----------



## Cal (Jun 18, 2011)

Cool to see Keith back.. and pissing off Conservatives more than ever. .


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jun 18, 2011)

I can contain my excitement.


----------



## daveman (Jun 18, 2011)

Cal said:


> Cool to see Keith back.. and pissing off Conservatives more than ever. .


Ummm...who is he pissing off?  

You really can't see that every conservative in here is _laughing_ at him, as he so richly deserves?

Really?


----------



## boedicca (Jun 18, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> I can contain my excitement.




I've so not Whelmed that I'm below Underwhelmed.


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 18, 2011)

daveman said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> > Cool to see Keith back.. and pissing off Conservatives more than ever. .
> ...



Absolutely correct...

That's like saying Truthdoesntmatter pisses off the conservatives here....


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 18, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...




Do you ever get tired of being completely, totally wrong?


He left the network once before, in 1998 after a brief stint. NBC sold  his contract to Fox Sports Net, where he lasted until 2001, when Murdoch  fired him for reporting that News Corp. was looking to unload the Los  Angeles Dodgers, says Olbermann.

This time, his tenure at MSNBC was longer and wildly successful. In 2003, its first year on MSNBC, _Countdown_  averaged 350,000 viewers. *The show peaked at 1.3 million viewers in  2007 -- during the wild and woolly 2008 presidential campaigns. When  Olbermann left MSNBC in January, his show was averaging more than 1  million viewers.* (O'Donnell's _Last Word_ finished May averaging 1 million viewers.)


The Confessions of Keith Olbermann - The Hollywood Reporter​


----------



## daveman (Jun 18, 2011)

Dr.House said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Cal said:
> ...


Well, to be honest, she annoys me a little.  My sides hurt from laughing so much.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 18, 2011)

Cal said:


> Cool to see Keith back.. and pissing off Conservatives more than ever. .



Cal.....you never answered my Question.....if thats you in your Avi.....did you cut yourself shaving?......


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 19, 2011)

What will be interesting is how far will he go?  He has stated that since there will be no corporate interference (or ownership), he will be free to run stories that no other news organization will run.  So I expect some good WikiLeaks stories that are not currently being covered.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

Y'know, allegedly grown men really shouldn't act like screaming pre-teen Justin Bieber fans.


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> What will be interesting is how far will he go?  He has stated that since there will be no corporate interference (or ownership), he will be free to run stories that no other news organization will run.  So I expect some good WikiLeaks stories that are not currently being covered.



You mean he's liable to go even MORE full-on moonbat crazy?


----------



## Polk (Jun 19, 2011)

daveman said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Who is calling for Fox to be shut down?


----------



## daveman (Jun 19, 2011)

Polk said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Keep reading. 

That sissy bedwetter Synthia did his damnedest to pretend that post isn't there.  Let's see how you do.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > What will be interesting is how far will he go?  He has stated that since there will be no corporate interference (or ownership), he will be free to run stories that no other news organization will run.  So I expect some good WikiLeaks stories that are not currently being covered.
> ...


You're really threatened by this, aren't you, wingnut?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


It merited the same attention as your whiny anecdotal climate change links.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Big Time.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


----------



## California Girl (Jun 20, 2011)

boedicca said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > I can contain my excitement.
> ...



I've checked my whelmed status. No change. Still on 'who gives a fuck'. Phew!


----------



## California Girl (Jun 20, 2011)

Big Fitz said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Hannity is a jack ass.

Olbermoron is a jack ass.

They are, in fact, equal in jack assedness.


----------



## blastoff (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and predict he'll be at least as popular as Dan Rather has been post CBS.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> If you can find him!
> 
> Starting Monday, at 8pm EST, 'Countdown With Keith Olbermann' returns to primetime, on Current TV.
> 
> ...



I'm sure all 3 of his viewers will be overjoyed.


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Yes.  I'm _terribly_ threatened by a spittle-spraying nutcase on a vanity network that serves as little more than a tax write-off for a hypocritical environmental activist and his big houses and private airplane.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

Claudette said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > If you can find him!
> ...


Try 1,000,000 per night, as has been shown in this thread.

Does your ignorance comfort you like a warm blanket?


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



No, you were proven wrong, and you chickened out, you pussy.  

I believe you chided CG about having the integrity to apologize when she was wrong.

Sooo...you need to man up and apologize to the board for being wrong and stupid.

But you wont.  Because you're a pussy.


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


"Past performance does not guarantee future results."


----------



## Sallow (Jun 20, 2011)

It's cool he's back. Nice mix of politics, satire and commentary.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 20, 2011)

California Girl said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



The people who genuinely don't give a fuck aren't posting in this thread.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 20, 2011)

Sallow said:


> It's cool he's back. Nice mix of politics, satire and commentary.



Let's just hope he's recovered from that lapse into Mr. Nice Guy he suffered for a bit.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


When considering past performance a change of venue does not guarantee future success, either.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> If you can find him!



Who cares?

Olbermoron is irrelevant.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 20, 2011)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Its not GWB they want back, this back is more like ca 1800.



You have to admit, ANYTHING beats this fuckup Obama...


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > If you can find him!
> ...


a subtle understatement.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cal said:


> Cool to see Keith back.. and pissing off Conservatives more than ever. .



Why aren't you sniffing Sarah Palin's panties?

Those emails aren't going to read themselves, you know!


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 20, 2011)

NYcarbineer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Posting in a thread does not signify giving a fuck...

Sometimes just mocking the truly stupid, such as yourself, is worth posting in a thread...

Hope that clears things up...


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 20, 2011)

Got my current TV added and am ready to watch the big guy roll his new show.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 20, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



And yet you go the spelling on Hannity's name correct.

Go fig.


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 20, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Got my current TV added and am ready to watch the big guy roll his new show.



Just think...

You could have donated the extra money you forked out to some needy liberal cause...  Global Warm...er, Climate Change, healthcare for the poor, saving the California Sea Slug...

How sad...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sallow said:


> And yet you go the spelling on Hannity's name correct.
> 
> Go fig.



Has EVERY pair of Sarah Palin's panties been sniffed? What are you doing HERE?

Get back to reading emails, chop chop....


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 20, 2011)

What a stupid statement DH.

I am keeping informed which is one of the most important things a citizen can do.

You keep uninformed and lied to by only watching media that lies to you.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Anecdotes are not proof.

Dumbass.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


That's true.  And he does not expect anywhere near those numbers, which you would know if you bothered to read the OP before letting the diarrhea flow from your pie hole.

Here, he states it again, in the NY Times:Mr. Olbermann, meanwhile, has persuaded some boldface names to appear on  Current, where he is recreating his MSNBC show, Countdown. His huge  challenge will be persuading viewers to come too, given that the channel  is generally watched by only tens of thousands of viewers at any given  time and is high on the channel lineup in most markets. *He anticipates  that the early viewership totals will be low; he said on a conference  call with reporters on Friday, Were in this for the long haul.


*​But the potential is there.  While MSNBC is in 95 million households, Current is in 60 million.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> > Cool to see Keith back.. and pissing off Conservatives more than ever. .
> ...


Those were only official emails.  Even Poor Sarah is smart enough to keep her most damaging remarks off of the official servers.

Why do you think she switched to Yahoo! Mail?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

Dr.House said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Got my current TV added and am ready to watch the big guy roll his new show.
> ...




What 'extra money'?  It's on the same cable package that most others are on, like BBC America, G4, and Sundance.

You really do like to display your ignorance.  Most people try to hide theirs.  Must be a wingnut thing.


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You little piece of lying leftist shit.

You said, "...nobody wants them "shut down".

I showed you that yes, indeed, there are people who want Fox News shut down...to include a United States Senator.

You were wrong, I proved it, and now your misuse of the word "anecdotes" is only proof that you're incapable of admitting you're wrong.

You have no integrity.  And you're a pussy.  And a liar.  Not to mention being a stupid hypocrite.  

But then, you're Synthia.  That's all you're capable of.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 20, 2011)

Oddball said:


> So, he's going to be on a cable station that _*even fewer*_ people watch than CCCPNBC.
> 
> Only in Liberoidalville is that some kind of good news.



Only the willfully ignorant are underwhelmed.  Why watch something which might challenge one's beliefs, it could only cause congnitive dissonance, but of course only in the few who are cognitive.


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Whooptie shit.  Queef makes you moist.  

Normal people say, "Who gives a shit?"

You really have no dignity.


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > So, he's going to be on a cable station that _*even fewer*_ people watch than CCCPNBC.
> ...


How much Fox News do you watch?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Anecdotes are not proof.
> 
> Dumbass.



How many pairs of Sarah Palin's panties have you personally sniffed?

The job isn't finished, get back to panty sniffing and stop wasting time here....

Emails await!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Those were only official emails.  Even Poor Sarah is smart enough to keep her most damaging remarks off of the official servers.



So you panty sniffers found something?

Didn't think so.

Keep sniffing - Soros is depending on you - the GLORIOUS fascist democrat party is depending on YOUR panty sniffing efforts!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




Re-read the post that you are responding to - you will see that I called your climate change links anecdotal.

You're so stupid, you can't even follow the conversation.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


You're so unconcerned, you had to post multiple times in this thread to tell us how unconcerned you are.

Dumbass.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 20, 2011)

Chris Wallace and Shepard Smith are the only real journalists on FOX.

Otherwise it's low brow comedy.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Anecdotes are not proof.
> ...


You're a moron.

Wouldn't it be someone who actually LIKES Poor Sarah who would want to sniff her panties?

You're a moron.


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Oh, that explains why you never responded to the post where I proved you wrong about nobody wanting to shut down Fox.  

Oh, and you STILL used "anecdotal" wrong.  Dumbass.  Further, you didn't condemn the AGW cultists in that thread for their use of what you call anecdotal evidence.  So that makes you a hypocrite.

You're really just digging your hole deeper, aren't you, dumbass?


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You fucking idiot.  _I'm making fun of you_ for acting like a Justin Bieber fan.  Can you possibly understand that?

Doesn't look like.  You fucking idiot.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Chris Wallace and Shepard Smith are the only real journalists on FOX.
> 
> Otherwise it's low brow comedy.


And Wallace did serious damage to own credibility in the FOXNEWS Sunday interview with Jon Stewart.

Exclusive: Jon Stewart on 'Fox News Sunday' - Fox News Video - FoxNews.com

Note:  Idiots at FOX's website have one link for all their videos, not a distinct link for each, so look for the Stewart interview.


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 20, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> What a stupid statement DH.
> 
> I am keeping informed which is one of the most important things a citizen can do.
> 
> You keep uninformed and lied to by only watching media that lies to you.



You only keep half-informed by your leftist sources...

What a stupid thing to do, liar....


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Are you TDM's relative?  You know what cable package she gets??

That explains a few things, Synthia....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> You're so unconcerned, you had to post multiple times in this thread to tell us how unconcerned you are.
> 
> Dumbass.



I think he's posting multiple times to mock you...

Kinda like the rest of us are....


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 20, 2011)

I am here to learn your side of things DH.

That is where I learn about what your side thinks and what they use as an information base.


Its  enough to see you clearly as you are.

I get your own sources right from you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Wouldn't it be someone who actually LIKES Poor Sarah who would want to sniff her panties?



It IS you obsessed retards who are sniffing her panties - hoping against hope that you can find dirt...

Now scurry along like the rodent you are, and get back to panty sniffing - your party is depending on you.....


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 20, 2011)

arent you tired of talking about sniffing panties yet?

There are real things to talk about here.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 20, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> arent you tired of talking about sniffing panties yet?



Aren't you tired of sniffing panties yet?

You actually thought you would "get" Palin, didn't you?

ROFL

Poor little fascist, foiled again....


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd rather watch accurate and informative shows.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Who?
> ...



I am aware if him as a far left loon who was fired in disgrace recently from MSNBC.  Poor numbers probably played a part in that whole scene.  Maybe he can boost this third rate channel's numbers, but I doubt it.


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Sheesh.  You'd think Keef Moonbatmann was a sparkly vampire or something.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 20, 2011)

Who cares?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

Dr.House said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


Very few people nowadays get only the most basic cable.

Logic: try it some time.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> arent you tired of talking about sniffing panties yet?
> 
> *There are real things to talk about here*.



But he can't talk intelligently about any of that.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > arent you tired of talking about sniffing panties yet?
> ...


Palin "got" herself long ago, starting when she couldn't name a newspaper.

No wonder you like her - she's your Moron Queen.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


Typical wingnut who doesn't know the facts.  MSNBC didn't fire him.


----------



## FuelRod (Jun 20, 2011)

Olbermann's like body odor you can never get rid of him.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...




"Countdown" is now the #1 podcast on iTunes, and it hasn't even aired it's first broadcast!  You can check it yourself.




So I guess there are PLENTY of people who are welcoming Keith back!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

Rambunctious said:


> Who cares?


You, obviously.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Palin "got" herself long ago, starting when she couldn't name a newspaper.



Yeah, that's why you fascists rounded up the brownshirts for a nationwide panty sniffing crusade...

ROFL

Poor little fascist panty sniffers, outwitted by Palin again.....

She outsmarts you every time, you notice that?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 20, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Palin "got" herself long ago, starting when she couldn't name a newspaper.
> ...


Why aren't you in summer school, re-taking the 3rd grade?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Why aren't you in summer school, re-taking the 3rd grade?



Why aren't you sniffing panties - to GET PALIN!!!

ROFL

You really are a fucking moron.

I mean that most sincerely.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 20, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> "Countdown" is now the #1 podcast on iTunes, and it hasn't even aired it's first broadcast!  You can check it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im having a difficult time believing that it's number one before it airs.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 20, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > "Countdown" is now the #1 podcast on iTunes, and it hasn't even aired it's first broadcast!  You can check it yourself.
> ...



Can believe it is number one for podcasts not aired.  I can even believe it won't actually air.


----------



## Polk (Jun 20, 2011)

daveman said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



All those links show is that you can't read. How is Howard Dean saying Fox is biased calling for it to shut down? Or Sen. Rockefeller saying cable news has a poisonous effect on political discourse? The closest you come is one professor saying they should lose their broadcast license.


----------



## daveman (Jun 20, 2011)

Polk said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...


Really?  Let's take a look:
Report: Journalists Debated Whether Government Should Shut Down Fox News - FoxNews.com
According to the report, UCLA law professor Jonathan Zasloff urged the federal government to stop the network. 
"I hate to open this can of worms, but is there any reason why the FCC couldn't simply pull their broadcasting permit once it expires?" he wrote.​Liberal journalists suggest government censor Fox News | The Daily Caller
Repeats the Zasloff quote.

Sen. Rockefeller: FCC should shut down Fox News and MSNBC « Hot Air
Watch the video.  At :48 he says Rockefeller says he'd like to tell the FCC to shut down Fox and MSNBC.

Howard Dean On Fox News Sunday: Your Coverage Is "Shockingly Biased" (VIDEO)
I told you to read the comments.  If you had, you'd have seen these:
carefulcautious
1 Fans
10:49 PM on 5/06/2008
Time for the government to step in and shut down Fox News. Any "news" organizati*on so wrong on so many issues ought to be closed up. The First Amendment only applies to speakers of truth.

carefulcautious
1 Fans
08:37 AM on 5/07/2008
You must be a neo-CON sympathize*r, cheering for Fox News like you do. It's time to shut down Fox News and all reTHUG liars. Free speech is for truth tellers, not liars.

maca
31 Fans
11:58 AM on 5/07/2008
What needs to be done is a reinstatem*ent of the Fairness Doctrine, applied to cable as well as broadcast, which would put legal weight on them to straighten up their act or be shut down. But the right wingers in power fight tooth and nail against the FD, claiming it "restricts free speech". What it really does is place reasonable restrictio*ns on the use of the public airwaves for political propaganda*. 
It says a news program cannot knowingly tell falsehoods (goodbye, Fox News) and cannot give airtime to a political candidate without devoting an equal amount of time to their opponent (goodbye, Fox News). It's no coincidenc*e that the administra*tion of Ronald Reagan, the demigod at whose feet republican*s still worship, shut down the FD. It's high time it was brought back, but the unbridled power of corporate America (thanks for that too, Ronnie) makes it highly unlikely.​
And more commentary:

Do liberals think Fox News should be shut down? - Yahoo! Answers
Questor
Fox should definitely be shut down because it is harmful to the American democratic system as described in the video documentary linked to below.​
Democratic Underground - Then they should shut down FOX News too - Democratic Underground

Democratic Underground - The FCC should shut down Fox. If truth were as precious as money.. - Democratic Underground

Democratic Underground - Fox Should Be Shut Down - Democratic Underground

Democratic Underground - Fox News should be SHUT DOWN. NT - Democratic Underground

Democratic Underground - Easy. Ask Obama to order the FCC shut down Fox and its affiliates. - Democratic Underground

Democratic Underground - Obama should immediately shut down Fox "News" Channel - Democratic Underground

Democratic Underground - Obama should immediately shut down Fox "News" Channel - Democratic Underground


Man, those guys at DU sure do love the First Amendment, don't they?


So, yes, as I said...there are people who want Fox News shut down.  There really is no denying it.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 20, 2011)

Keith live:

Current TV Live | Ready-Tv


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 20, 2011)

Truthmatters said:


> Got my current TV added and am ready to watch the big guy roll his new show.



yea Louis C.K.......i cant wait till Thursday.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 20, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > So, he's going to be on a cable station that _*even fewer*_ people watch than CCCPNBC.
> ...



is that why your a regular viewer of  Rush?....


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 21, 2011)

Polk said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...


And this is why I do not bother with daveman's links and assertions.  He is a known liar who is unable to back up his wingnuttery.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 21, 2011)

daveman said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


FAIL.

Pointing to comments sections and political message boards to back up your bullshit is..., well, bullshit.

Like you!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 21, 2011)

Keith and Michael Moore discuss Libya:

Video | Countdown with Keith Olbermann


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 21, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> And this is why I do not bother with daveman's links and assertions.  He is a known liar who is unable to back up his wingnuttery.



Please hold out both hands.  It is only fair so Daveman can hand you your own ass.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 21, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > And this is why I do not bother with daveman's links and assertions.  He is a known liar who is unable to back up his wingnuttery.
> ...


daveman can't find his own ass (unless it's government-subsidized) nevermind hand anybody theirs.


----------



## daveman (Jun 21, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Your refusal to read my links does not prove I do not back up my assertions.  It does prove, however, that you're a fucking idiot.

  You seldom see people being so _proud_ of being fucking idiots.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 21, 2011)

It is only a fact or reality if a liberal says so Daveman.


----------



## daveman (Jun 21, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> FAIL.
> 
> Pointing to comments sections and political message boards to back up your bullshit is..., well, bullshit.
> 
> Like you!



You didn't read the links, you fucking idiot.  You already said you don't bother with my links.

Nevertheless, I have indeed proven that people do want Fox News shut down.  You asserted that no one did.  

Therefore, you are wrong.  And you're a fucking idiot.  

Unless you're willing to make the case that DU members are not people...?  That's pretty harsh.  Oh, they're stupid, I'll grant you that (BTW, what's your DU name?), but they are people.

So, meanwhile, keep stamping your feet and throwing your little tantrum and insisting that you haven't made yourself look like a drooling idiot.  Let us normal people know how that works out for you, mmmkay?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 21, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Keith and Michael Moore discuss Libya:



Dumb and dumber discussing that which they can't comprehend...

What a treat...


----------



## daveman (Jun 21, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> It is only a fact or reality if a liberal says so Daveman.


That's got to be an interesting way to go through life.


----------



## daveman (Jun 21, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Keith and Michael Moore discuss Libya:
> 
> Video | Countdown with Keith Olbermann








You're the one in the middle, aren't you?  Yeah.


----------



## westwall (Jun 21, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > synthaholic is my favorite kind of idiot...falls for your jokes and acts serious.
> ...







No, but your imbecilic response was HILARIOUS!


----------



## mattskramer (Jun 21, 2011)

Whatever.  I enjoyed his show.  He regular bitch-slapped the conservative talking heads.    I wonder if he can bring me up to date on if/when Sean Vanity made good on his offer to get water-boarded or if the public will ever get to hear all of Andrea Mackris' phone-sex material provided my Bill O'Really.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 21, 2011)

mattskramer said:


> Whatever.  I enjoyed his show.  He regular bitch-slapped the conservative talking heads.    I wonder if he can bring me up to date on if/when Sean Vanity made good on his offer to get water-boarded or if the public will ever get to hear all of Andrea Mackris' phone-sex material provided my Bill O'Really.



Welcome back to the hive.  Prepare for download.


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 21, 2011)

In honor of the Summer Solstace:


----------



## mattskramer (Jun 21, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever.  I enjoyed his show.  He regular bitch-slapped the conservative talking heads.    I wonder if he can bring me up to date on if/when Sean Vanity made good on his offer to get water-boarded or if the public will ever get to hear all of Andrea Mackris' phone-sex material provided my Bill O'Really.
> ...





What do you mean by hive and download?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 21, 2011)

mattskramer said:


> What do you mean by hive and download?



Olbermann farts - you have new thoughts...

We call them "pheromones."


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 21, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Keith and Michael Moore discuss Libya:
> 
> Video | Countdown with Keith Olbermann



it was riveting....two guys you can trust......


----------



## elvis (Jun 21, 2011)

he's back.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 21, 2011)

elvis said:


> he's back.




And still blaming BOOOOSSHHHH..


----------



## Trajan (Jun 21, 2011)

hes advertising his new 'show'  on Fox......


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 21, 2011)

Trajan said:


> hes advertising his new 'show'  on Fox......



A lot of libs watch FNC...


----------



## Trajan (Jun 21, 2011)

Dr.House said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > hes advertising his new 'show'  on Fox......
> ...



NOT!!!!


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jun 21, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVS3WNt7yRU"]Welcome back[/ame]


----------



## mattskramer (Jun 21, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> mattskramer said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean by hive and download?
> ...



Oh...yeah...whatever. 

That description fits Bushbots, dittoheads, and the like - those that follow Rush and Hannity.


----------



## Polk (Jun 21, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



The only thing I watch on Fox's news channels is the opening montage for Freedom Watch on Fox Business.


----------



## westwall (Jun 21, 2011)

Who cares.....


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 22, 2011)

daveman said:


> You didn't read the links, you fucking idiot.  You already said you don't bother with my links.




Why would I need to read these links to know that they are from anonymous internet posters?




daveman said:


> I told you to read the comments.  If you had, you'd have seen these:carefulcautious
> 1 Fans
> 10:49 PM on 5/06/2008
> Time for the government to step in and shut down Fox News. Any "news"  organizati*on so wrong on so many issues ought to be closed up. The  First Amendment only applies to speakers of truth.
> ...





You suck at this whole debate thing.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 22, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Keith and Michael Moore discuss Libya:
> ...


You didn't watch it.  If you had, you would be posting that they are both correct.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 22, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > he's back.
> ...


You're a moron.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 22, 2011)

westwall said:


> Who cares.....


You, apparently.


----------



## westwall (Jun 22, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares.....
> ...







  Nahhhhh.... olbermann is boring.  When I want to listen to a loon I'll listen to old art bell.


----------



## daveman (Jun 22, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't read the links, you fucking idiot.  You already said you don't bother with my links.
> ...



*You claimed no one wants to shut down Fox News.  I proved there are people who do.*

So eat it, you little whining sissy bitch.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 22, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> You suck at this whole debate thing.



He still wiped the floor with you, though.


I'm just sayin......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 22, 2011)

synthaholic said:


> you're a moron.



irony alert


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 22, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > you're a moron.
> ...


Really?  Then explain how Keith Richards "is still blaming BOOOOSH."


Moron.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 22, 2011)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


You're dishonest.  And you know it.


----------



## daveman (Jun 22, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Really?  Sherman, set the Wayback Machine to  06-18-2011, 12:34 AM:



Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You, Synthaholic, are irrefutably proven to be a lying sack of shit.  

Run along, you little butthurt pussy.  Shoo.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 22, 2011)

Democratic Underground? Really? Should Fox Noise be worried?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 23, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Democratic Underground? Really? Should Fox Noise be worried?


daveman can only make a point using anonymous internet posters.


----------



## daveman (Jun 23, 2011)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


And the butthurt little pussy liar negs me with "Dishonest tool".  

Just mindless lashing out, as usual.  Utterly pathetic, and totally expected.


----------



## daveman (Jun 23, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Democratic Underground? Really? Should Fox Noise be worried?



No, they're noisy, but utterly impotent.

However, they are indeed people who want Fox News shut down, in spite of Synthia's claim that no one does.

Maybe you can help him move the goalposts around.


----------



## daveman (Jun 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Democratic Underground? Really? Should Fox Noise be worried?
> ...


Yes, I made my point.  You have not disproved it.  You fail, once again, and all you have is bitter, mindless lashing out.

Unless you want to make the claim that DU posters are not people...?

Such a _dishonest_ butthurt pussy liar you are.


----------



## blastoff (Jun 23, 2011)

daveman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



A badge of honor for you I'd say.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Really?  Then explain how Keith Richards "is still blaming BOOOOSH."
> 
> 
> Moron.



The subject is Keith OLBERMANN - you know, the dude who does your thinking for you...

Though a burnt out heroin addict is undoubtedly better informed and more logical than Olbermoron.....


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 23, 2011)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


You've not proven that those anonymous posters are not Republican plants.


FAIL.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> You've not proven that those anonymous posters are not Republican plants.
> 
> 
> FAIL.



ROFL

Could you be any more pathetic?

Seriously?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 23, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Really?  Then explain how Keith Richards "is still blaming BOOOOSH."
> ...




Like I said:  YOU'RE A MORON!




elvis said:


> he's back.





Uncensored2008 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > he's back.
> ...



​

Do you need it explained again, or do you just not recognize Keith Richards?  MORON!


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 23, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > You've not proven that those anonymous posters are not Republican plants.
> ...




Yes.  I could be you.


----------



## daveman (Jun 23, 2011)

blastoff said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Indeed...

The Following User Says Thank You to blastoff For This Useful Post:
Synthaholic (Today)​
...but Synthia doesn't get that was a slam at him.  What a moron.


----------



## daveman (Jun 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Oh.

My.

Gaea.

That has to be the most desperate, incomprehensibly _lame_ declaration of victory in the history of the universe -- past, present, and future.

You may as well be admitting your penis is tiny.  This woman agrees, and is laughing at you:


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 23, 2011)

daveman said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


No, I could see you wearing 'Dishonest tool' as a badge of honor.

Because you're stupid.

See - that was a slam at YOU.


----------



## daveman (Jun 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...


And another lame one.  Man, you're fucking _pathetic_, Mullet Boi.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Yes.  I could be you.



No, you couldn't.

Though, a case of Alzheimers, severe brain trauma or deprivation of oxygen for a prolonged period could make me you, so I won't be flippant.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 23, 2011)

daveman said:


> The Following User Says Thank You to blastoff For This Useful Post:
> Synthaholic (Today)​
> ...but Synthia doesn't get that was a slam at him.  What a moron.



Synthia doesn't get that the picture of Keith Richards was to mock Olbermann, either....

Synthia doesn't "get" a great many things.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 23, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> Because you're stupid.
> 
> See - that was a slam at YOU.



Oh, that was clever, Synthia,,, Normally one must visit a kindergarten playground to find such witty repartee....


----------



## daveman (Jun 23, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > The Following User Says Thank You to blastoff For This Useful Post:
> ...



Hey, he's doing the very best he can.  He should get a medal for participating!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 23, 2011)

daveman said:


> Hey, he's doing the very best he can.  He should get a medal for participating!



Besides, we are all only a car accident away from becoming Synthia - brain injuries can happen to anyone!


----------



## daveman (Jun 23, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, he's doing the very best he can.  He should get a medal for participating!
> ...



Now _that's_ a scary thought.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## blastoff (Jun 24, 2011)

daveman said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Hmmm...not the brightest bulb in the knife drawer, huh?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 24, 2011)

blastoff said:


> Hmmm...not the brightest bulb in the knife drawer, huh?



Ayup, Synthia is not the sharpest marshmallow in the bag!


----------



## daveman (Jun 24, 2011)

blastoff said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...


Definitely a few fries short of a Happy Meal.  

He hasn't discovered that Being A Liberal isn't a life achievement worth bragging about, nor is it a substitute for intelligence.  

And I doubt if he ever will.


----------



## westwall (Jun 24, 2011)

I like "he's a few strings short of a banjo".   It just....fits for some reason


----------



## boedicca (Jun 24, 2011)

I had to walk by the Current TV office in San Francisco yesterday.  They have a big ugly poster of Keith in the window.  

He's such a chipmunk.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNpoJ8W53D8]YouTube - &#x202a;Dramatic Olbermann vs. Dramatic Chipmunk&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## daveman (Jun 24, 2011)

boedicca said:


> I had to walk by the Current TV office in San Francisco yesterday.  They have a big ugly poster of Keith in the window.
> 
> He's such a chipmunk.
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Dramatic Olbermann vs. Dramatic Chipmunk&#x202c;&rlm;


Chipmunks are smarter and more credible.

Even the leftist Journolisters think he's a 'tard.  

Journolisters offended by Keith Olbermanns

Oh, and Keef hates women, too:
Olbermann Watch - MSNBC's Countdown with Keith Olbermann: A New Entry in Keith Olbermann's Misogyny Hall of Shame

TomPaine.com - Everyone Loves Keith Olbermann&mdash;Except Me

More Proof Keith Olbermann is a Misogynist Creep | Verum Serum

Keith Olbermann's Idea For Beating Hillary: Literally Beating Hillary


That's a swell human being you're getting leg tingles over, Synthia.


----------



## GWV5903 (Jun 24, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> If you can find him!
> 
> Starting Monday, at 8pm EST, 'Countdown With Keith Olbermann' returns to primetime, on Current TV.
> 
> ...



Oh someone was dumb enough to put him back on the air? Wait, you mean Al Gore put him back on the air? The same Al Gore that FAILED miserably with Global Warming? 

You silly Liberoids, at least you can be entertaining....


----------

